# Texteditor programmieren



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

ich wollt mal als übung ein texteditor machen und scheiter schon am anfang
wie soll ich den text bereich machen???
JTextArea
JTextArea + JScrollPane
JTextField + JScrollPane
...
was wär am besten geeignet?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Nov 2004)

Für einen Texteditor eignet sich am besten eine JTextArea, die in eine JScrollPane eingebettet ist.
Ein JTextField eignet sich am besten für die Eingabe und Darstellung von einzeiligen Texten.
Guck auch mal hier: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/text.html
und hier: http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...m#Rxxjavainsel_150023463MehrzeiligeTextfelder


----------



## foobar (20. Nov 2004)

Du kannst auch eine JTextPane verwenden, die bietet dir noch mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

ich glaub textarea ist doch besser hier bei 
denn ich will einen reinen texteditor machen und textpane ist für formartierungen(fett,kursiv...)

wie kann ich beim JScrollPane das so machen das die scrollbalken immer da sind und nicht erst wenn man die benötigt?


----------



## Roar (20. Nov 2004)

so: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JScrollPane.html#JScrollPane(int,%20int)


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

so das geht jetzt
ich will jetzt das wenn sich das fenster vergrößert oder verkleinert sich das textfeld anpasst
wie mach ich das?
gibt es ein listener der mir dabei hilft?


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Nov 2004)

Setze einfach das BorderLayout ein. Und dann setzt Du die JScrollPane samt JTextArea in die Mitte (BorderLayout.CENTER). Danach passt sich der Anzeigebereich immer der Fenstergröße an.


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

jetzt gibt es probleme mit dem lesen der dateien
ich hol mir ne datei mit dem JFileChooser
dann öffne ich die datei mit new RandomAccessFile(file,"rw")
und wie kann ich die datei jetzt lesen?


----------



## Roar (21. Nov 2004)

wieso RandomAccess?? benutze einen FileReader/Writer um zu lesen/schreiben


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

randomacces weilich es so im buch java ist auch eine insel gelesen habe
wie geht das genau?


----------



## Roar (21. Nov 2004)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> randomacces weilich es so im buch java ist auch eine insel gelesen habe


dann lies genauer



			
				SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie geht das genau?


das steht einen abschnitt weiter! ich würd ja erstmal das ganze kapitel zu I/O lesen.


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

ich hab nur ein teil gelesen
dann les ich mal weiter


----------

